# Knicks May Take Shot At H.s. Kid



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/48660.htm 



> Seattle Prep shooting guard Martell Webster, one of only two high schoolers considered lottery material for the June 28 NBA Draft, will work out for the Knicks today in Westchester. Jamal Crawford, whom they signed as a free agent last summer, also is from Seattle.





> The Knicks are looking for either a center or wing player, and Webster fits the bill. He's 6-foot-7 and a sensational outside shooter, with a stocky build ready for the NBA. The 18-year-old averaged 28 points and 10 rebounds in his senior year. Gerald Green is the more highly touted high schooler because of his off-the-charts athleticism and he may not fall to No. 8, where the Knicks pick.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

nope dont want this kid, but i could see isiah taking him. Word is his handles are just average, he's not great off the dribble, i want my wing man to be able to do more than just stroke it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont know much about Webster but from what knickstorm said, we could be looking at another Allan Houstan. I really dont want another one in NY


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*sure...*

Its smart to form an opinion based on what a poster who has never seen him play says......Besides a healthy Allan houston was a very good player.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: sure...*

I can see the Knicks taking Andrew Bynum. He was supposedly promised to be picked by a team in the lottery and that's why he stayed in the draft. The Knicks seem like a team that would take him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: sure...*



Kunlun said:


> I can see the Knicks taking Andrew Bynum. He was supposedly promised to be picked by a team in the lottery and that's why he stayed in the draft. The Knicks seem like a team that would take him.


WOW..I hope you are right...I would have no problem drafting Bynum and trading for Kwame..


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: sure...*



alphadog said:


> Its smart to form an opinion based on what a poster who has never seen him play says......Besides a healthy Allan houston was a very good player.


99% of the times if he is that good, we would've seen him play somewhere.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Really.....*

How many times did you see Kobe play in HS? Or Amare? Chandler? Curry? I hope you get my point. Lots of times you don't even see really good college players unless they happen to play for a team that's on the airwaves alot.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Smokescreens...

If Isiah does take a high school kid it will be Andrew Bynum.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Smokescreens...
> 
> If Isiah does take a high school kid it will be Andrew Bynum.


I agree......

Portland worked him out privately for the second time yesterday.....


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I still want to get Martell with the loto pick IF GERALD DOES NOT DROP. If not then take Bynum 8 and Blatche 30


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

just PLEASE stay away from frye


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thatd be dumb if you get Webster. Already have Marbury, Q, and Jamal


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> Thatd be dumb if you get Webster. Already have Marbury, Q, and Jamal


Webster is yestedays news..We have our 2 guard...Q rich :clap: 

Can someone please tell me why they are down on Frye???


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

because frye wont be ANYTHING in this league. Backup at best!

Like I said

8- Andrew Bynum
30- Andray Blatche
2nd round- Louis Williams or one of the hotshot 2nd rounders


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Guys, let's be realistic, Frye has been the rumor for the last month, do you really think Isiah would expose himself like that for this long if Frye really was his guy?

If anything, Frye is being leaked on purpose to take attention away from the guy Isiah really is going to take, and I still believe that player is Andrew Bynum.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Guys, let's be realistic, Frye has been the rumor for the last month, do you really think Isiah would expose himself like that for this long if Frye really was his guy?
> 
> If anything, Frye is being leaked on purpose to take attention away from the guy Isiah really is going to take, and I still believe that player is Andrew Bynum.


Arenas,if that is true,Zeke has a trade lined up as Bynum is not ready to step in and start...It may be a sign and trade with kwame or a bigger trade with portland.As much as i would love to see it,there is no way Bynum starts for us...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

or....Zeke knows other GM's know about smokescreens too .

and he's hiding him in plain sight.

honestly i think frye is the frontrunner , but i cant imagine this is a frye or bust draft , if tor. takes channing the knicks will pick someone else and there wont be a problem, there will be better players than frye taken after #8.

i think the duo of frye and sweetney will work out fine if thats the case come draft night, but Thomas is a pretty proven and shrewd talent evaluator , if no frye than it will be someone else who can help just as much.


----------

